
This is the real reason the Tesla Model X has a Bioweapon Defense Mode - hoag
https://innovately.wordpress.com/2015/11/20/this-is-the-real-reason-the-tesla-model-x-has-a-bioweapon-defense-mode/
======
sbierwagen
HEPA stands for "high-efficiency particulate arrestance", not "high-energy
particulate arresting"

